# HTST - 6x Microfibre Applicators



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Here Today Shone Tomorrow Deal

6x Microfibre Applicators Delivered to the UK
£4.50










Our Microfibre Applicator is great value and perfect for application of Polish, Sealant, Waxes and much more. Complete with elastic hand strap.

Size: 12cm diameter

To order simply click the link below and purchase, select the "collect in store" postage option to avoid postage charges.

http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/6x-microfibre-applicators

ENDS: 8pm - 19/7/14


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Shall get these ordered tonight brilliant offer


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ordered!


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Your order # is: 100001655


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

ordered Your order # is: 100001656.

second order with you now another good deal


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I actually wanted to order these with the towels but was being tight not wanting to pay delivery haha. 

order #: 100001657.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Two lots ordered, stop the offers please...until payday ;-)

Thx for running the offer.


----------



## Lloydie (Jun 4, 2010)

Ordered. Lovely little deal, Many thanks.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Thanks mate, great deal

Order #100001662


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Any more on offer? 

Missed out


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Arrived today, again, excellent service!!

Many thx.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Mine arrived today brilliant service and great offer thanks very much


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

came today thank you.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Got mine yesterday too


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine arrived today. Thanks.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Any chance of running this one again please


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Pittsy said:


> Any chance of running this one again please


Keep your eyes peeled, we will run it again soon :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

******** I didn't see that


----------

